# Ideas for walls with cathedral ceilings



## Lamenz (Jul 23, 2011)

Our formal living room has beautiful cathedral ceilings, about 25 ft high. The problem has been filling the walls, and giving them some texture. I was thinking of large frame/shadow boxes- ones that fill the higher part of the walls, not just the bottom. Does anyone have any pictures/links/ideas for walls with cathedral ceilings that have trim boxes or any kind of decorative trim- I can't seem to figure out a good way to arrange the boxes or set up trim. Open to any suggestions!!


----------



## klmeenan (Apr 28, 2011)

attached is a picture with an idea of what you can do. Its a bit rustic (I found the picture online).


----------



## dytecture (Sep 30, 2011)

Just to build on that idea.


----------

